# Great Stirrup Cay/ Barry Islans



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

I just found out my wife and I'll be on Great Stirrup Cay for about 8 hours. Anyone have any words of wisdom regarding the bone fish? I'll probably only have a pack rod/spinning tackle but I'd appreciate any good information.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Great Stirrip is part of the Berry Islands and I have never heard of anyone targeting bonefish there. That said, bonefish are ubiquitous in the Bahamas, so I went to my old friend, Google Earth and investigated. There is one flat/area that I would investigate, on the south western side of the island, but it is pretty inaccessable from land....especially considering your limited timetable. That said, I believe bonefish will cruise just about every beach in the Bahamas and throughout their range at some point in the tide (I have seen several bonefish skeletons, just walking the beaches in Mexico), so if you feel like a walk in the water, bring a rod and you might get lucky.

If you had a full day free, I would suggest renting a boat and running the 10 miles south along Great Harbour Cay, to the south side. That area looks very promising. But for just 8 hours on Great Stirrup, you'll have precious little time to research the locals and even get a starting point, if in fact one is to be had. Good luck and enjoy your limited time there....the waters are gorgeous.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

good info here
http://diybonefishing.com/bahamas/great-harbour-cay/


----------

